# ACA 2011 Convention



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey everyone... Incase you were wondering where the next ACA convention will be... it will be in Washington DC next year :dancing: My local cichlid club is going to be the host. We are very excited about this and very honored...










Here is the fun video our funky club put together that was shown at the recent 2010 ACA convention.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exKYyS_S ... r_embedded

We are trying to bring in some exciting new speakers from Europe and all over the world. And we are trying to have fresh new topics for the talks...

Hope to see some of you there !

Here is the website... that will be functioning soon!

http://www.ccadoesaca.com/


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

Good video.

"I tie-dyed a cichlid once... " LOL! Crazy hippie... (no offense, of course, to the member who played that part... :wink: )


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Gratz. Props to those that put the video together. Loved it. :lol:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i want my local club to host aca 

DC would be a fun time, maybe i'll take a vacation there next year


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Great video, and props to your club for taking on the convention. Good conventions are a lot of work. Actually, even poor conventions are a lot of work.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm in the area and would love to attend this event. Pardon my ignorance, but what kinds of things go on at these functions?


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Some of the biggest names in the hobby such as Konings etc give talks on cichlids. Huge auction, lots of beer and food...

Just a great time with hundreds of cichlids lovers


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Great Video! Thanks for the chuckles  8)


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

The website is up and running now 

Registration is as well :dancing:

Fishshow registration will be soon!

You can take a sneak peak at the main speakers, costs, road trips... etc

Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

I haven't been in any cichlid convention.


----------

